# Front end aesthetics with tons of components and flat panel. How to make it look nice...



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Here is my problem, we are setting up a temporary room for theater (1-2yrs). Room is approx 11x40. We have to use the room so the main stage is all on a 40ft wall so that puts us real close to the equipment. I have about 10 pieces of electronics including amps, regulators, processors, etc as well as 2 18" subs and full size towers for mains along with a good sized center. 

Problem is you run a nice flat panel TV but you still have all the electronics hang out into the room. I am just confused as to how to make this look decent. In most installs, we move the electronics away from the main stage and hide them. This is just not an option on this one. Everything will be against the wall for all the see. I was considering downsizing and cutting an opening in the wall for the components but I don;t eve have the room on the other side of the wall to do that... 

I guess looking for ideas and maybe pics..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on how much equipment something like this entertainment credenza would work well. Just leave the back off and open for airflow and everything should be kept neat and tidy. Amps could still be placed at another location or in the back of the room.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I ran into the same problem, solved it with a low equipment rack from salamander i think, sitting below the wall mounted TV. Everything looks nice and tidy only wires seen are for the front speakers and hardley noticable. I'd shoot a pic but everything is torn down at the moment.


----------

